# Meine Große PS3 Spielesammlung



## Sven. (5 Jan. 2016)

Motor Storm Pacific Rift Neu
Beyond Two Souls Neu
Need For Speed Most Wanted
Watch Dogs Neu 
The Bureau Neu
Fifa 14 
Homefront Neu 
Haze Neu
Farcry 2
Assassins Creed Collection
Heavy Fire
Doom 3
Max Payne 3
Duck Tales Renastered
Call Of Duty MW 3
Saints Row IV Neu
Hitman HD Trilogy Neu 
Sleeping Dogs Neu
Heavy Rain Move Edition Neu
Hitman Absolution Neu 
Resident Evil 2 Box Set Neu 
WWE2k16
WWE2k15
WWE2k14
WWE2k13 First Edition 
WWE2k12
WWE SmackDown VS RAW 2011
WWE SmackDown VS RAW 2010
WWE SmackDown VS RAW 2009
WWE Legends Of Wrestlemania
WWE All Stars 
Dead Island
Red Dead Redemption Game Of The Year Edition Neu
The Evil Within
Call Of Duty Advanced Warfare
Blood Stone 007
Aliens Colonial Marines Limited Edition
Alien Isolation Ripley – Edition
Need For Speed Rivales 
Stranglehold
Just Cause 2
Farcry 4 Neu
Mercenaries 2
Metro Last Light First Edition
GTA V
GTA IV The Comlete Edition Plus 2 Zusätze 
Resistance 1
Resistance 2
Resistance 3
Riddick
Wheelman
Call Of Duty 4
Call Of Duty World At War 
Sains ROW III
Call Of Duty Black Ops 
Call Of Duty Black Ops II
Call Of Duty Ghosts
Call Of Duty Modem Warfare 2
Rambo The Videogame
Farcry The Wild Expedition 

Vielleicht habt ihr auch das eine oder das andere PS3 Game


----------



## Padderson (5 Jan. 2016)

coole Sammlung. Mich wundert´s, daß "Rage"nicht dabei ist, fand ich nen klasse Endzeitshooter!


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Jan. 2016)

Was willst du uns damit sagen??? 

Und dann das, besitzt eine PS3 und dann kein Gran Turismo  kopf99


----------



## Sven. (5 Jan. 2016)

Hallo ihr beiden erstmal zu Padderson wegen dem Rage Game, dass würde ich mir natürlich als nächstes Spiel kaufen. Ich muss nur sehen wo ich das bekomme.

Und jetzt zu dir Harry1982 damit wollte ich euch nur zeigen wie viele Games ich für die PS3 habe und GT 6 kostet 25 € werde ich mir auch noch kaufen.


----------



## dante_23 (5 Jan. 2016)

beeindruckende sammlung, sven 

öhm, es gibt ducktales für die ps3?! die serie gefiel mir damals eigtl. recht gut. muss mal schauen, vll find´ ich es für meine 360.
tomb raider vermisse ich in deiner serie


----------



## Sven. (6 Jan. 2016)

Tomb Raider spiele ich nicht ist mir zu schwer ich hatte es mal aber gleich wieder verkauft. 

@Harry1982 so ich habe jetzt auch GT 6 heute neu gekauft


----------



## Death Row (6 Jan. 2016)

dante_23 schrieb:


> beeindruckende sammlung, sven
> 
> öhm, es gibt ducktales für die ps3?! die serie gefiel mir damals eigtl. recht gut. muss mal schauen, vll find´ ich es für meine 360.
> tomb raider vermisse ich in deiner serie



Wundert mich jetzt auch. Dachte das Remake gab es nur für den PC, aber es gibt es schon seit Januar 2015 für die PS4


----------



## kayfan02 (6 Jan. 2016)

Ja, das ist eine beachtliche Sammlung. 
:thumbup:
Was mich noch interessieren würde. Hast du die alle "Hardware-mäßig" zu Hause stehen oder auch welche im PSN gekauft und runter geladen?


----------



## Sven. (7 Jan. 2016)

Hallo kayfan02,

Die Blue Rays sind alle bei mir zuhause ich zeig dir morgen mal ein Bild und heute ist wieder ein dazu gekommen La Noire es spielt in denn 50er Jahren in Los Angeles du spielst dort ein 
Detektive aus dem hause Rockstar Games


----------



## Death Row (8 Jan. 2016)

Also ich hab jetzt mal im PSN nachgeschaut und da war Ducktales nicht dabei, leider. Oder haben die das wieder rausgenommen?


----------



## Sven. (10 Jan. 2016)

Da ich dieses PSN Konto nicht habe und ich brauch das auch eigentlich nicht kann ich dir die Frage nicht Beantworten. Meine ganzen Games habe ich aus dem Laden gekauft.


----------



## Sven. (14 Jan. 2016)

Neue Spiele Rage und Mafia II mit Zusatzpaketen das Hauptspiel Plus 3 Zusätze schon die Zusätze sind im Spiel eingefügt, also brauch ich für Mafia II nicht einmal eine Internetverbindung für das Bonus.


----------



## Sven. (23 Jan. 2016)

So ich werde mir nächsten Monat Zahlreiche Spiele für die PS3 kaufen was dabei ist weiß ich noch nicht, aber wir werden es sehen. Bitte sagt mir mal Gute Tipps ich Spiele sehr gerne so offene Welten mit einer Spiel Karte. Oder auch sehr gute Shooter Spiele.


----------



## Sven. (29 Jan. 2016)

Und es geht weiter heute neu gekauft unter anderem.

The Walking Dead Survival Instinct 100% Uncut Aus der Bekannten TV - Serie RTL II Ab 18 

The Walking Dead Game of the Year die Komplette erste Staffel Ab 18 

The Walking Dead Season Two Ab 18

und Medal of Honor Plus Enthält Digital Überarbeitet Version von Medal Of Honor Frontline Auch Ab 18 Jahre


----------

